# Stuttering video playback from youtube/twitch while game is running



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 8, 2019)

Since i've rebuilt my computer a number of weeks ago i've noticed an odd behavior. While loading/playing a game or when the HDD is under load the computer seems to stutter. Oddly when playing a game the game seems to run fine but any video playback seems choppy. I have a theory that it might be cache/driver related to the hdds. 

I'm using 2 M.2 ssds - Samsung 960EVO 250GB in Raid 0 with a 64k stripe size. 

RST settings are as follows

Link state power: disabled
Buffer flushing: enable
Cache mode: Write through

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2019)

Well there is some processor overhead to run RST, but it shouldn't be THAT bad with a couple 250GB SSD's in RAID0. A 4790K @ 4.8GHz shouldn't have any issues handling that that I can imagine. But there could be something there. Your RST settings look fine to me, I don't generally run RAID 0, but when I do I believe 64K stripes is what I have ran in the past.

So this didn't happen before the storage upgrade? Or was it not as bad?

Do you have acceleration enabled in your web browser? 

Which browser(s) are affected and tested Chrome? Firefox? Edge?

What games do you play and have you monitored via Task Manager and Resource Monitor to verify where your RAM usage is at during gaming/streaming/multitasking? I can't imagine you're pushing too close to the 16GB limit, but you don't have to for Windows to start pushing data into storage.

But if things are caching to the drives, that may cause what you're seeing. It is just tough to imagine that's what's happening here...though not having experience with that specific mainboard, maybe there's something to it in that aspect. 

You say video playback seems choppy, does this include audio or just video? 

Does it matter if you have the window in one screen or the other? 

How about AMD drivers, have you rolled back to see if that helped? Another option would be to temporarily enable the on-CPU iGPU, connect it to your second monitor, stream to that monitor and game on your primary. If that smooths things out, then I'd look at your GPU as the culprit, especially if these games are pegging out the GPU, RAM or RAM controller. But even that would take some pretty heavy loading to accomplish. Not knowing what game(s) you play, what you run while gaming, how much multitasking you do while gaming, etc... all I can do is speculate. But its a start and I'm curious to see what the culprit is here.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 8, 2019)

Excellent points made. Also i corrected my System Specs. 

I'm actually running and i7 7700k@5.1Ghz, 32GB ddr4 3600, and a 1080ti@2000Mhzcore

I'm using Chrome and i believe acceleration or whatever the defaults are enabled. 

The audio is not choppy, just the video. 

I put this in storage because my feelings are it's the M.2 drives, but is it possible Gsync is causing this?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2019)

I'd say disable acceleration in Chrome and try again, and try different browsers to see if the exhibit the same issue. I wouldn't think GSync would be causing this issue, but TBH I'm not using that nor Freesync ATM, so I could be wrong. But being that its just affecting the video there could be something there...what refresh rate are you running?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2019)

My screens are 144Hz and gsync for full screen is enabled. I'll try the settings when i get home in about an hour and see if that makes it better. I'll also try some different games, i only really noticed because i was streaming some dark souls 3 and although the stream looks smooth enough on my phone the actual playback of the stream on my computer is horrid lol. Playback through twitch i mean.


----------

